# michael jackson



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

watch the m.j. docu., we,ve seen it here in the u.k. and that guy needs his nuts cutting off as well as a labotamy[i think thats how you spell it] anyway his f,in head drilling! :veryangry: 
i would say alot more but i,m sh.t at typing :nod: 
watch it and see what you think.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Personally I think he is a dip####! He has ruined his reputation and he keeps on doing stupid ####. I'll have to watch the show. He also has another documentary coming up.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i doubt there is anything to castrate.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Probably looks like his nose by now.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

??? :laughlong:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hey, i like michael jackson...even if he is f__ked up!!! But his music is the best...so yea, kill the guy, SAVE THE WORLD, IT'LL MAKE IT A BETTER PLACE FOR ME AND YOU...or was it "heal the world"????? oh well


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You people seriously need mental help when you start talking about the size of MJ's *ahem*. Not to mention, castrating the poor thing!







oo: ???


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmm








we,ll see if you still think the same after you,ve seen the show.lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When is the 20/20 special on here?


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

i think you get it tonight, but not certain


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Here 20/20 is only on Friday's.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Did VH1 end up airing the segment on him? I know he was mighty pissed and wanted it removed. I also heard he was putting out a competing special airing the same time as another one, which could very well be the 20/20 special. I was only half paying attention though.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

That guy still making the news? Seems him and OJ have a knack for taking up news space. You all here about OJ daughter making an 9-1-1 phone call?


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> That guy still making the news? Seems him and OJ have a knack for taking up news space. You all here about OJ daughter making an 9-1-1 phone call?


He find another black leather glove in his yard?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

hahaha, no, his daughter was screaming and crying about OJ saying he didn't love her and his other kids were better than her. Really sick bastard to do that to a kid.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

watch the show he did with the british interviewer who followed him round for 8 months








i,m sure you get that tonight or tomorrow :O :O


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

m.j. that is, where the f..k did o.j. spring from? lol








only joking fishman.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess he's jealous that MJ's getting a lot of attention.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

from boys!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think the us is showing it on thursday ,after the show they had a dicussion and thats when they said it would be on they also mentioned that martin bashir was going to watch it with M J i cant see this happening though ,he is odd but i dont think he would hurt kids on purpose but he doesnt look after his kids that well and i dont understand why parents would let their kids stay over with his rep its got to have something to do with money ???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mj is a sick mutha sucka.he said he like water balloon fights more than company of a women,also he said he shared a bed with macauley kulkin???um weirdo..mj you one sick puppy. ???


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

not just culkin his brothers aswell on the sme night in the same bed
calling him a perve is wrong i dont think he could harm kids
he may be a bit wierd but he is doing the best he can. His father if
you insist really fuc*ked him up!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a bit weird. he said his kid like being dangled from the balcony.in his words "he went weee"


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

OKAy i give in to that 
that wasy freaky!!!


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

You can't castrate him now, he has already been castrated. That is the only explanation for his high pitched *** voice of his.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

ha ha :laughlong: what have i started here! ???


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

firestorm said:


> not just culkin his brothers aswell on the sme night in the same bed
> calling him a perve is wrong i dont think he could harm kids
> he may be a bit wierd but he is doing the best he can. His father if
> you insist really fuc*ked him up!!!


Ok back it up a sec. He has children in his bed and nobody thinks that's a little creepy? I understand he likes kids, but that's a bit much... oo:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Now c'mon Neo, everyone knows he's just singing (or is it "humming"







) them to sleep.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

ha ha ha..."Humming"


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Humming? didn't Alien Nation use "humming" as a form of sex? :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

???


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i don't think anything is wrong with michael jackson...he means well. AND i do agree with him, everything has to always be sexual....i dunno why america and the rest of the world let him do his thing...the man loves kids, he wont do anything to intentionally harm them...he had a f__ked up childhood, and it traumatized him...so now all he wants to do is make abused and hurt children to live in happiness...and he himself wants to live like a child with happy and loving thoughts...whats so wrong with that?....i mean if you were abused as a child, and was forced to grow up overnight, wouldnt you want to live your childhood before it was gone? ???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, that may be true, but still: Michael Jackson just freaks me out


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The MJ special aired here in America last night. The part that really freaked me out was when he had all the mannaquins in his hotel suites in Las Vegas.....WTF????

:look:

-X


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

wouldnt anyone with a nose like that freak you out?...his nose reminds me of that clay-maniated kid in the kleenex tissuse commercial with the pointy noise... oo:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i don't think anything is wrong with michael jackson...he means well. AND i do agree with him, everything has to always be sexual....i dunno why america and the rest of the world let him do his thing...the man loves kids, he wont do anything to intentionally harm them...he had a f__ked up childhood, and it traumatized him...so now all he wants to do is make abused and hurt children to live in happiness...and he himself wants to live like a child with happy and loving thoughts...whats so wrong with that?....i mean if you were abused as a child, and was forced to grow up overnight, wouldnt you want to live your childhood before it was gone? ???


i saw the interview yeaterday and yeah you have to feel a bit sad for him,he never really had a childhood and now he is trying to have one.have fun,enjoy what he missed out.but the guy who was doing the interview was pissing me off cause every time mj said something he always seemed to turn it around.like there had to be sexual things behind it.i admit those mannaquins were creepy as f**** though.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

ho ho ho green giant!!!


----------

